# Swift / well done again



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Once again Swift have responded and sorted out the small problem that i had with my tomtom ( came with the MH ) .

I really dont think it was their problem,should have been the dealer.

Top marks to Swift and in particular Mick France .

Mick i`m going to have a word with your MD....Pay rise due :lol: :lol: 


Les


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Les

How are you enjoying the Bolero?

Is it still as good as you thought?

Steve


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

SandJ said:


> Les
> 
> How are you enjoying the Bolero?
> 
> ...


Hi Steve.

Yes,we are really pleased with her .

Still playing round with places to put things.

MY wife has been really good,she let me have one cupboard all to myself,that`s why we get on so well.......i do as i am told. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Off Sat evening ,will stop on the marina at dover over night,ferry Sun am.

Les


----------

